# What nagate techniques do you teach?  What kata do they come from?



## Makalakumu (Oct 31, 2010)

There are good throwing techniques in our kata, but they are not taught very often.  I'm wondering who teaches what and why and where you see them in the kata.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2010)

Pop across to Iain Abernethy's site, he teaches throws from the kata and has good info on them. The stuff I know I learnt from him.

http://www.iainabernethy.co.uk/article/cross-buttocks-throw-forgotten-throw-karate-boxing-taekwondo


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 31, 2010)

They are everywhere.  Generally two-handed actions within kata are good candidates for possible interpretation as throws.

Since you're a TSD guy, I'm sure you already teach the shoulder throw out of Bassai/Passai from the u-punch sequences.  Or the neck crank/throw from the very first part of Naihanchi.  Or the fireman's carriage in Pinan Sandan/Pyung Ahn Samdan and the foot lever take down in Pinan Godan (the jumping with the x-block).


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 31, 2010)

I've explored this topic before on MT, but we have a bunch of new guys who haven't chimed in on it.

Here's a thought, the 45 degree angle spread hands, front kick, double punch sequence in Pyung Ahn Sadan, I've always thought that the hidden move was to drop the weight after the kick and perform the foot circle throw.  If that doesn't work, the kata is basically telling us to keep punching uke.


----------

